
Ask HN: Any bad experiences going through YC Program? - BIackSwan
The previous thread was this - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1807979 - quite a while ago.<p>Just curious to know since I have never heard any bad experiences from anyone about going through YC. I am sure there are quite a few hiccups as the program grew - just like any startup. Even better would be if it had comments on what was done to address them.<p>Personally, I have gone to their interview once and their office hours for international founders - both were pretty incredible. It is crazy how much clarity you can get just by going through one office hour.
======
wwalser
I've heard from a few sources that they didn't feel that YC was as good for
B2B SaaS as it was for other types of businesses. It seems like their
attention is more focused on B2C and if you are B2B it better have some sort
of innovation on the businesses model or customer acquisition (think
Zenefits). All up this doesn't seem to be something I could be critical of
them for. Of course you want to work with people who have an unfair advantage
and of all the advantages to have, a user acquisition advantage may be the
highest leverage.

My company is B2B SaaS and will be applying despite this caution that other's
have raised. While we're always iterating & investigating to find distribution
channels for our marketing & product, I wouldn't say we've found anything
truly innovative. Just grinding on execution.

------
byoung2
I remember reading one story about getting kicked out of YC [1] before it
started.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2208155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2208155)

------
Rainymood
I wonder how much companies are going to, if it really occured to them,
badmouth YC ... on the YC forums. Even if they had a bad experience, they can
still use the network.

